# LTD Proto CT/NS Contest



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Never Summer’s Show Us Your Stoke Photo Contest!

This is a little sumthin sumthin for the fans. Never Summer wants to see your stoke and help keep it going. How? Simple…

1)	Take a photo (or dig one up from past seasons) of your Never Summer setup with or without you in it. Any type of photo will do so bust that tindy or show off your color-coordinated setup.

2)	Post that rad photo right here with a short reply on what it is you like about our patented Rocker/Camber design. Whether it is the amazing high-speed stability, incredible pop, superior powder floatation, buttery playfulness or overall versatility.

3)	Sit back and relax until we choose a winner on 10/5/12

So what’s the reward? One lucky chosen fan will have their photo featured on the Never Summer website and… wait for it… WIN A BRAND SPANKING NEW 2013 Never Summer BC LTD Proto! That’s right; you’re going to be the first lucky fan to win one of these bad ass black CT’s.

The winner will be chosen by an in-house vote and will be notified right here on snowboardingforum.com. Remember, ANY type of photo will do. These do not need to be professional quality action shots so get crazy with your ideas. Make us laugh, cry, or vomit from sickness.

Never Summer BC LTD Boards(Proto CT/CTX, Heritage/HX and Infinity) available exclusively at http://www.bcsurf.com/products2.cfm/ID/289652/name/NeverSummerProtoCTLimitedEditionSnowboard2013/brand/never%20summer

May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely love my Heritage. Stable at high speeds, floats great in pow, but still fun and playful when screwing around on groomers. Never Summer makes a killer stick!!!!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Chef Jer said:


> Absolutely love my Heritage. Stable at high speeds, floats great in pow, but still fun and playful when screwing around on groomers. Never Summer makes a killer stick!!!!


Thanks for participating Chef. What a clean set up. I concur with everything you love about your Heritage. I have the first generation of the Carbonium Heritage with the eagle clutching the flag. The board never ceases to amaze me. What bindings are you rockin?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

them's diodes


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

LOVE IT!

Whats so good about RC? When I want to cruise, its the easiest board you'll ever ride and handles like a Cadillac. When I push down on it, it handles like a Porsche. (my heritage does anyway).

This pic is back in my revolver days, still use it from time to time.


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Newest addition to the collection, the evo


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I really wanted to put a pic of my lil nephew in all my gear but u can barely see the board...my avatar pic is a pretty sick picture of a really tiny jump so Ill just use it!










I love how RC just provides the best of both worlds - the squirellyness of rocker is available between the feet and fun to teeter on in pow, but when you lay down a rail to engage that camber - hello serious carving and edgehold.

I just shredded the base and rails of this baby on all the exposed crap last year, but she's holding strong....

FWIW the black eagle/flag Heritage is the sickest board graphic ever. Every time I see it, it literally causes a visceral reaction, I have to shake my head, comment "badass"...etc - and its been a couple years now but still...pretty cool that they are all protected by carbonium so they still look brand new...


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> them's diodes


Yup.. I really like how they pair with the Heritage. Can't wait to get back on the snow.



Vman said:


> Thanks for participating Chef. What a clean set up. I concur with everything you love about your Heritage. I have the first generation of the Carbonium Heritage with the eagle clutching the flag. The board never ceases to amaze me. What bindings are you rockin?


I love eagle clutching the flag graphic. I wish you guys would do a white heritage with that graphic.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Chef Jer said:


> Yup.. I really like how they pair with the Heritage. Can't wait to get back on the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> I love eagle clutching the flag graphic. I wish you guys would do a white heritage with that graphic.


Looks like a great set up. 

NS Shipping Manager Steve "Kansas" Arpin had that same thought. He is so proud of his white Heritage.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Well I really wanted to put a pic of my lil nephew in all my gear but u can barely see the board...my avatar pic is a pretty sick picture of a really tiny jump so Ill just use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for contributing snowklinger. We need to get your nephew on a Evo mini. Would love to see the little guy, but your avatar pic is sick. Well said on the edge hold of RC. 

Best of luck and we all hear you about last season. I can honestly say this year will be better. Can't be worse, but still always fun.

What 14ers did you scramble up this Summer?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Nordica-k2 said:


> Newest addition to the collection, the evo


Like the new addition. What resort was the pic taken at?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Vman said:


> Looks like a great set up.
> 
> NS Shipping Manager Steve "Kansas" Arpin had that same thought. He is so proud of his white Heritage.


Thanks I really like my setup. Wow.......Steve's Heritage is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

MGD81 said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Whats so good about RC? When I want to cruise, its the easiest board you'll ever ride and handles like a Cadillac. When I push down on it, it handles like a Porsche. (my heritage does anyway).
> 
> This pic is back in my revolver days, still use it from time to time.


Nice shot. Can't wait for the trees to look like that! I use the Cadillac reference too, now I gotta throw in the Porsche. Well spoken.

Thanks for submitting it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Vman said:


> Thanks for contributing snowklinger. We need to get your nephew on a Evo mini. Would love to see the little guy, but your avatar pic is sick. Well said on the edge hold of RC.


Summer Basement Session, Switch












> Best of luck and we all hear you about last season. I can honestly say this year will be better. Can't be worse, but still always fun.


Ya pretty much if it gets cold and snows it will be better.



> What 14ers did you scramble up this Summer?


Well for whatever reason mostly more work BS maybe cuz I'm lazy, and also a bum ankle, the 14ers this summer have been fail with only 4 (last summer I did 13): Elbert, Grays & Torreys (repeat), and LaPlata; but hopefully still get 3-6 in the next 2 months here.

Elbert










La Plata


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the way ns r/c will make quick, tight, pivot turns when I need to in an easier manner than a traditional camber board will.

I don't have many pics on my proto... but here is one. fs3 shifty.

edit::: the picture is still from a edit i threw together this summer. its sloppy but oh well. BUT for vman-----my buddy was thinking about buying the demo 58 heritage that grand targhee was selling at the end of the season..... so I let him ride my 60 proto all day to see if he would like the camber design. He did, and he ended up buying the heritage. This video shows him on his very first run on the proto. 

the first 35 seconds are snowmobiling if that sort of thing is boring to you. Perhaps it will all be boring to you, and thats ok with me.haha. 

43850636


----------



## kino (Apr 1, 2011)

I hit a tree branch that was just poking out of the ground and almost impaled myself on it >< but hey, it makes a good photo!









this is my first neversummer board and i have to say it wont be my last. I love how stable it is (even though its classified as a park board) freeriding down the mountain. The ease of turning with the board is also important since i am a beginner going to intermediate.

other than the tech, the carbonium sheet is tops it


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll have to dig through some of my pics. I don't think I have anything worth a damn to be honest.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I'll have to dig through some of my pics. I don't think I have anything worth a damn to be honest.


whatever man! The love starts blowin 3 weeks from tomorrow!!


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn don't think I can enter technically. Just purchased my first NS for this year and won't get my first ride on it till I go to Vermont mid November  . Got a 2012 SL for trips so I only need one board and am Super excited to finally try out a Never Summer!
I will happily put on my gear and go out back and do something for a pic if it allows me to enter tho lol!


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Vman said:


> Like the new addition. What resort was the pic taken at?


Chur, taken at CP (Coronet Peak) NZ


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> whatever man! The love starts blowin 3 weeks from tomorrow!!


And I'll be in Hawaii!!!

Fuck the WROD! I'll surf in the meantime!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Chef Jer said:


> Yup.. I really like how they pair with the Heritage. Can't wait to get back on the snow


yea, i have that same setup in the standard black with the silver/orange/black diodes. so super light let alone for such a solid ride. 

if yours is a 155 and you have a little goatee then you are probably my evil twin... or i am YOUR evil twin....  do you ride ZF1s too?

i put a sticker of the state of Oregon over the Colorado logo on the topsheet :cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oregon... LOL


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bro lets not start that shit brah that whole damn board is a giant colorado flag - gimme one oregon


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> bro lets not start that shit brah that whole damn board is a giant colorado flag - gimme one oregon


Fair enough.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Me on a nice natural hit in the Japanese slack country.

Never summers RC gives you the playfulness and float of rocker with the precision and control of camber.

I ride mostly powder and the quick easy edge to edge transitions just make things easier in the steep and deep tree lines.

I get more float on a 157 with a centered stance than I did on my old 161 cambered deck with a setback.

When carving you get it up on edge and the camber zones kick in.

It still carves extremely well even with the rocker between the feet.

I could use another proto for sure, but if I win any chance of getting another NS deck to compliment my proto?

Loving the black by the way, way nicer than the regular version:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

darn, matches my colors that i wear but haven't been able to afford a neversummer board yet, good luck to whoever enters.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I dig the Rocker/Camber design because it has given me the confidence to progress my riding without the fear of catching a nasty edge. I can (and have said ) say that I know for a fact that this board has saved my ass on many occasions when I *know *I should have bit it but somehow stayed upright. The board is forgiving as hell.

I can hear Angry Snowboarder telling me "Learn to ride, dumbass" and he's right and I'm working on it. My NS Legacy with RC design is helping to keep me stable and progressing. 


















(exhausted hiking with the board all afternoon, no lifts)

Side note; I'd love a Proto, I'd like to expand my free style and take advantage of that true twin.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Man I dug this one up from when I first got the board 2 seasons back... when I still had long hair. Damn it I miss my long locks. 

I had taken 9 years off (not a voluntary break), and between the RC tech and the playfulness of the SL I was able to get back at it without worrying too much about catching an edge. The SL was firm when I needed it and the vario grip was nice on some of the crappy snow days at Baker last year (Dumped 2 weeks straight before I got there... then nothing while I was there).


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

New toy, so obviously no action shots yet. So stoked to get out on this. I believe this is my 7th NS with R.C. tech, starting with the 08/09 SL-R, and I'm so sold. Each board has it's own personality, but also felt instantly familiar and comfortable. I've ridden a lot of other boards over the last few years, but I always come back to Never Summer because they're so dialed, and the boards just feel so "right". Nothing else comes close for me.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> yea, i have that same setup in the standard black with the silver/orange/black diodes. so super light let alone for such a solid ride.
> 
> if yours is a 155 and you have a little goatee then you are probably my evil twin... or i am YOUR evil twin....  do you ride ZF1s too?
> 
> i put a sticker of the state of Oregon over the Colorado logo on the topsheet :cheeky4:


:laugh: No goatee... the Man disapproves (damn the man!). I ride Malamutes. Much respect to you SL you deserve (and have earned) the evil twin moniker:thumbsup:


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

A little slopeside lunch from last spring:










What I like about my NS Proto is being able to ride park or bomb down groomers with the same ease. Really stable and grips like a champ.


GF couldn't believe how much easier it was to ride her Infinity compared to her previous V-Rocker board. Much more stable and easy to maneuver.

BTW, that black Proto is gorgeous!


----------



## kino (Apr 1, 2011)

that's a nice family photo


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The Premier has been the ultimate choice for me. Even though I ride mostly east coast ice and not big mountain powder lines I love the grip the RC gives me and the dampness is a godsend on those choppy days. 
I always take at least one trip out west a year and when I do I try to ride all the powder I can. This photo was taken last season at Big Mountain/Whitefish, MT near hellroaring peak where I hiked for some turns.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

What I like most about Never Summer is how easy things are to learn on it. I hope the pictures show the learning aspect (not many pics of me boarding since I ride alone alot) The one picture is before i land my first ever 360 and the other is me learning tail presses.

There isn't one type of riding or trick I have learned that hasnt come on a never summer. It is just so easy and worry free. I dont worry about washing out, catching edges, or damaging the board. I have never ridden a tougher board then an NS board.

RC is obviously the most versitile tech since every company has gone out of their way to make a version of it now. (well other then bataleon but thats a different stroy) While Never Summer hasnt felt the need to get tech other companies use.


----------



## MOTOXER59 (Oct 25, 2010)

Snow glow bases are just rad!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Summer Basement Session, Switch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute little guy. Looks to be a natural. Star Wars shirt reminded me of my little bro when he was that age.

Gotta love the high alpine environment. So many lines on Torreys. Hard to choose when you're on that Summit. Tuning Forks or Dead Dog, hmmmm? Some of the best turns of my life have been off that peak.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

idshred said:


> I like the way ns r/c will make quick, tight, pivot turns when I need to in an easier manner than a traditional camber board will.
> I don't have many pics on my proto... but here is one. fs3 shifty.
> 
> edit::: the picture is still from a edit i threw together this summer. its sloppy but oh well. BUT for vman-----my buddy was thinking about buying the demo 58 heritage that grand targhee was selling at the end of the season..... so I let him ride my 60 proto all day to see if he would like the camber design. He did, and he ended up buying the heritage. This video shows him on his very first run on the proto.
> ...


Perhaps it will all be boring to you, and thats ok with me.haha. 

Tight, quick turns are some of my favorite characteristics of RC as well.
The Vman likes the video and didn't find it boring. Open pow turns, who would? Wydahoe is a special place. What a first run, on any board.... I'm sure he loves his Heritage. Thanks for turning him onto our boards. Good idea submitting the video!

Riding the sled through the trees looks like a blast as well.
Thanks for contributing.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

kino said:


> I hit a tree branch that was just poking out of the ground and almost impaled myself on it >< but hey, it makes a good photo!
> 
> View attachment 8223
> 
> ...


Holy #@!% Kino..... Anyplace to get impaled is bad but that looks like it could have been one of the worst. Great close call photo!

I agree it does make a great freeride board or I wouldn't be on it. I'm old (and old school as it gets) and love just bombing down the mountain on the CT. The design will really allow you to progress fast.

Thanks for the support and getting involved with the contest


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I'll have to dig through some of my pics. I don't think I have anything worth a damn to be honest.


Any pic will do, like one of your board longingly looking to the west for snow.


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

Love my SL since it's pretty playful when cruising around and steady & solid when bombing down the mountain. Can't wait for the season to start!!



Had some fun off the mountain too :


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never Summer RC was my first alternate camber board, and once you learn it, you can make it as playful, or stable as you like.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

sil_23 said:


> Love my SL since it's pretty playful when cruising around and steady & solid when bombing down the mountain. Can't wait for the season to start!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had some fun off the mountain too :


Awesome pics man :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sil_23 said:


> Love my SL since it's pretty playful when cruising around and steady & solid when bombing down the mountain. Can't wait for the season to start!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had some fun off the mountain too :


I think you should post all those little ones as large pics - really clever shots man. I'm not sure what the criteria for the winner is going to be, and sure I want it like everyone, but this entry just reeks of frontrunner 

GL sir :thumbsup:


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate it! I just linked the thumbs to larger pics so i wouldn't take up too much room. Actually took these pictures last season just for fun


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Me on a nice natural hit in the Japanese slack country.
> 
> Never summers RC gives you the playfulness and float of rocker with the precision and control of camber.
> 
> ...


What a nice shot and that is some dream pow, dreampow! The trees and featherlight snow in Japan always look so amazing. Lucky....

Great descriptions. Love it when those camber zones kick in. Can't wait to lay down some carves. You carve, you carve, no slide.

I'm sure if you win we could arrange something. Sounds like a Summit or Raptor might compliment the freampow quiver.

Glad you like the black version.

Thanks for the support and good look with the contest.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

sil_23 said:


> Love my SL since it's pretty playful when cruising around and steady & solid when bombing down the mountain. Can't wait for the season to start!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had some fun off the mountain too :


This is so great to see, such a happy couple can still find time between work and domestic dulldrums to have fun.

This is hilarious. Very creative, well done.


----------



## impine (Nov 10, 2010)

Vman said:


> This is so great to see, such a happy couple can still find time between work and domestic dulldrums to have fun.
> 
> This is hilarious. Very creative, well done.


This is me last year right after I purchased the Proto. I wanted to ride so bad but there was no snow around at the time.

The Rocker Camber along with the Vario Cut has bailed me out so many times and my Proto still looks brand new today. It is hands down my all time favorite deck. I love you NS. Looking forward to the Cobra and MORE SNOW this season. Peace!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Apparently this contest worked for you guys. The stoke of possibly adding a Proto to my quiver got me talking to my wife about NS and now she wants an Infinity, which I'll be ordering on Thursday. haha

She digs the Native theme of the board. She's First Nations Canadian. (Don't worry guys, she's into the tech too)


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I love my Never Summer Proto because I can take it anywhere on the mountain. The 153 rides like it's a much larger board, but it is still very playful.

Doesn't hurt that it also goes perfectly with my bindings and my boots


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

Basically I don't have a Never Summer. But, if I did, I'd keep it on my bed.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

jyuen said:


> I love my Never Summer Proto because I can take it anywhere on the mountain. The 153 rides like it's a much larger board, but it is still very playful.
> 
> Doesn't hurt that it also goes perfectly with my bindings and my boots


What a sweet set up!

I'm interested in the Nike Kaiju boot. Been on 32 TM2 for years and tried some of the Kaiju on. Loved the fit and lacing system. How do you like them? Afraid to pull the trigger as I love TM2's.

Thanks so much for the support and stoked you love the versatility of your Proto.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Vman said:


> What a sweet set up!
> 
> I'm interested in the Nike Kaiju boot. Been on 32 TM2 for years and tried some of the Kaiju on. Loved the fit and lacing system. How do you like them? Afraid to pull the trigger as I love TM2's.
> 
> Thanks so much for the support and stoked you love the versatility of your Proto.


Hey Vman just 2cents on the topic from me: 32s fit me well cuz I got a wider flat foot and just seems to go in there nice. Nike on the other hand has always run narrow and just don't work for my feet. You may have a more normal foot than me which can fit both brands, just putting it out there sir.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

henry06x said:


> Damn don't think I can enter technically. Just purchased my first NS for this year and won't get my first ride on it till I go to Vermont mid November  . Got a 2012 SL for trips so I only need one board and am Super excited to finally try out a Never Summer!
> I will happily put on my gear and go out back and do something for a pic if it allows me to enter tho lol!


Hey Henry,

Congrats and thanks for the purchase of your new SL! I'm sure you're going to love the SL and no matter where you travel/ride it will be the only board you'll need.

For sure, go ahead and enter. Post a pic of your new set up and tell us why you decided to go with a NS.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

VMan - what are you holding in your avatar pic? Raptor split??


----------



## ayrik_c (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Never Summer Evo with Burton Malavita Bindings and my gf's Never Summer Lotus and Burton Lexa Bindings. She's a bit of a copycat. Haha.

Unfortunately, I haven't had an opportunity to ride my board yet. It just sits there in my room torturing me. lol. I did have an opportunity to ride someone else's Evo at Lake Placid last year though. I found it incredibly playful and surprisingly stable for such a soft board. I couldn't be happier with my purchase and I can't wait to post more thoughts on the board as I get more riding time in.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I love my SL because I can go anywhere on the mountain, from the park to the pow, and it handles like a boss. The vario grip handles the east coast ice and spits out steeze.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Getting ready to drop in in the Hakuba, Japan backcountry










Enjoying a post ride foot onsen after a powder day at Nozawa Onsen, Japan.

What I love about the RC system especially on the SL is the versatility. You can play on the flats, float in the pow yet still lay down long fast carves on the groomers whether they be courdroy or hard pack. It has definitely changed the way I enjoy my riding in all conditions.

It gives you the best of both worlds.

Current ride - 2010 SL with 2010 Salomon Relay Series, with Burton Ultra Air Heal and Salomon Dialogue boots


Loved the Raptor and the Cobra when I had a chance to test them out earlier this year. Great boards for their respective riding type.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Evo 152 I picked up last season a couple of weeks after a tour with Vman. Love the board and even though it is a park board - I love taking it all over the mountain. I actually enjoy the flexibility when I'm in the trees. 










Hopefully I don't get dq'd for having it next to a.... lib


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> Hopefully I don't get dq'd for having it next to a.... lib


That's a bannination right there.


----------



## crewchief53s (Sep 3, 2012)

Just bought my first NS. I got the Military Edition Cobra and will be mounting my white Forum Republics on her. Can't wait.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> That's a bannination right there.


I think it is a ok - it is a Banana Magic after all (the only Lib board that I am really jonesing for - unlike NS where I have ~3 on my 'must try' list but sadly will probably not get the chance to ride).


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Hey Vman just 2cents on the topic from me: 32s fit me well cuz I got a wider flat foot and just seems to go in there nice. Nike on the other hand has always run narrow and just don't work for my feet. You may have a more normal foot than me which can fit both brands, just putting it out there sir.


Thanks for the info. I've been so happy with 32, probably have to be pried off my feet to switch.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

2009/2010 NS Evo

I joined this forum originally looking for advise on a new board, being totally out of the loop on technology and brands. I rode an Atomic Hatchet for years, but was interested in what the world of non-traditional camber had to offer.

Of course, my fellow forum members pointed me towards Never Summer. After some stressful deliberation I went with the Evo. Since then my Hatchet has occupied the dark recesses of my closet, because the Evo is just _so_ much fun to ride.

For me personally, my riding improved immediately after getting on the thing because I wasn't constantly leery of catching an edge and face slamming. Despite it being labelled as a "park" board, the thing handles the mountain like a dream and makes freeriding more creative and exciting. Couldn't be happier with my Never Summer.


----------



## MarsGrafx (Sep 15, 2012)

*My Never Summer SL 158*

My Never Summer SL 158 (that i was lucky enough to buy off a friend at the beginning of last season) .. 
I Love the patented Rocker/Camber design... It just feel really good under your feet when you are riding .. catch free... No Feer.. Nice Carves and power out of turns.. just alot of fun..


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Vman said:


> What a nice shot and that is some dream pow, dreampow! The trees and featherlight snow in Japan always look so amazing. Lucky....
> 
> Great descriptions. Love it when those camber zones kick in. Can't wait to lay down some carves. You carve, you carve, no slide.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh,

Thats the answer I was hoping for.

Now I will be having dreams about the 161 summit until the winner is announced.

The proto does remarkably well in say 40 to 50cm of pow, but some days its more like twice or even 3 times that here in Japan.

A summit should keep me floating above and allow me to get deeper into the BC which is one of my goals for this next season.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I Was searching for a new board to take to bigger resorts. A more jack of all trades board. Been interested in the RC profile for along time but could never afford it. Got a good deal on a 2012 158 SL and am stoked to try it out this year! Never stop hearing good things about what Never Summer is doing.


----------



## SigCool (Dec 31, 2009)

I love the Proto CT with the RC technology. I feel it offers a great blend of rocker playability and camber stability. Plain and simple, the combination makes it fun to ride!


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Because You can't be more Neversummer than hiking your ultra fun Evo to slay St mary's glacier in August.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

saplumm said:


> I love my Never Summer Evo's RC. Perfect amount of play and stability. First thing I'd grab off my wall when the zombie apocalypse hits! BRAAAINNNNSSSS.


except you've never ridden it...:dunno:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...pment/49820-fs-new-2012-never-summer-evo.html


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> except you've never ridden it...:dunno:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...pment/49820-fs-new-2012-never-summer-evo.html


Oh snap!

10char


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> except you've never ridden it...:dunno:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...pment/49820-fs-new-2012-never-summer-evo.html


haha smooth pull


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

This is me last year with our craptastic Tahoe snow season.










My ProtoCT is one of the best freestyle focused boards I've ridden to date.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

me and my proto this march in Tignes!!!

progressed light years in a short time...best do it all board for me !!!


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I didnt have a great pic of my whole set up so heres a couple pics that will piece it all together 

I love my NS because it fits my riding style perfect! Park is my favorite and all the NS boards have awesome pop but I usually like to take a long run that leads into the park especially through some trees so the R/C technology lets me charge through everything while still being playful enough to bust freestyle anywhere on the mountain. Hard to think about buying any other board now...

Mine is the Black SL with Blue base and the other SL you see is my buddies that i convinced him to get after having my NS for 1 season


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

how come you have to click on my images to see them??


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

You didn't link them properly. You need the direct link to the imitation and then use the insert image on the toolbar.


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I haven't actually gotten to ride my Legacy yet but, I will get mine in the up coming months.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Brigius said:


> Unfortunately I haven't actually gotten to ride my Legacy yet but, I will get mine in the up coming months.


Nice setup. What bindings are those?


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Nice setup. What bindings are those?


Burton Mission's. Took me awhile to find the bindings I wanted.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Brigius said:


> Burton Mission's. Took me awhile to find the bindings I wanted.


I almost got the same exact missions but went with the black ones instead...Love them tho


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Putting the DMCC lights on mine, I'll post pics as soon as they get here.


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

biocmp said:


> Putting the DMCC lights on mine, I'll post pics as soon as they get here.


You are gonna put them on a Legacy?


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Brigius said:


> You are gonna put them on a Legacy?


Sorry, this is a proto thread, I thought that was the board everyone was referencing.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> I dig the Rocker/Camber design because it has given me the confidence to progress my riding without the fear of catching a nasty edge. I can (and have said ) say that I know for a fact that this board has saved my ass on many occasions when I *know *I should have bit it but somehow stayed upright. The board is forgiving as hell.
> 
> I can hear Angry Snowboarder telling me "Learn to ride, dumbass" and he's right and I'm working on it. My NS Legacy with RC design is helping to keep me stable and progressing.
> 
> ...


Hey Sabatoa,

Thanks so much for your support and getting involved with my contest.

The RC gives me the same confidence, especially when riding at high speeds in those variable conditions. I love riding this big, open cruiser at Copper Mountain later in the afternoon. When you get that low light, ice and choppy patches. I can ride these conditions so fast it's almost scary, much faster than I could on a traditional cambered board. Because if it gets scetchy, I can get on the rocker and recover. Making it less likely to catch that edge, then re-engage the camber and get back on edge.

Keep progressing and having fun.


----------



## Cam (Sep 14, 2012)

*Love riding my ProtoCTX*

I was luck enough to get my hands on a NS ProtoCTX 160 last winter and I love it.

I spend most of my winter coaching Alpine and Snowboardcross athletes. I am also a very big (250+ lbs) and aggressive rider. Before I found Never Summer board I broke on average 3 boards a season. My Raptor is still going after 2.5 seasons, and my ProtoCTX survived a full winter. So durability Check.

Versatility. This is where the ProtoCTX created a bit of an argument. I got on it and found it the most fun Park board I have ever ridden. An instructor friend of mine (great rider and looking at going for his CASI Level 4 on the ProtoCTX) at my local resort got one too. He thinks it is a great Freeride/carving board. So we have the ongoing debate of "Park board" "Caring board" reminiscent of the "tastes Great" "Less filling" beer commercials.

Here is his review of the ProtoCTX:
"Last winter I sprung for a second board (My other was an older NS SL) and I got a Proto CT. It was my first board without traditional camber and I was very skeptical. At first I could hardly stand still on my board at the top of the hill, I was sliding all over the place. Once I got moving however, things started to feel better. The board could carve. Moved on to steeper terrain. The board could REALLY carve. Although it looks and feels like a park noodle at first take, it definitely is everything but. The harder you push it, the more it pushes back, this thing does not give up. It rides well fast or slow, high-end bumps or low-end beginner turns, park or steeps. It really can do anything. It is full of life and a really fun ride. I soon realized this was the only board I need and promptly sold the SL. I'm going to take the level 4 CASI course with carving specialty on it this season, hopefully I can perform as well as this board does."

The best way I can describe the ProtoCTX is that my first day on it I set up my bindings wrong. I had too much heel drag. My bindings where hitting the snow and disengaging my edge when I tried to do an aggressive high speed heelside Carve. But I was having too much fun and didn't want to stop to fix my set up. So I just did every carves toeside: Toeside carve - pop 180 - toeside carve - pop 180 - repeat till lift line. This was the first time I could do it at full speed and carve hard enough to get knee drag, on a Twin tip freestyle board!

So needless to say I love the ProtoCTX and if I ever have to replace it, it will be with another ProtoCTX. And I am recommending it to my friends and racers looking for a fun twin tip that can do anything.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Cam said:


> So needless to say I love the ProtoCTX and if I ever have to replace it, it will be with another ProtoCTX.


Trying to get my hands on an Evo just for screwing around, but I feel the same way about my Proto.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

After buying my first never summer two seasons ago I was hooked from the first pow ride strait to a park lap on my sl. I was blown away the playfulness of the rocker but the control of the camber under foot. That along with the vario sidecut I knew I had my jack of all trades board. Took my wife out snowboarding for the first time in Colorado last winter had a blast also got to meet Vince for a personal tour of the factory. As my wife said I think you were more happy there then on our honeymoon, not far from the truth. Thanks NS for always letting the fans have a vote.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

I wanted the Evo the year I purchased this board, but ended up with a Revolver.
The RC was very playful but yet stable for me as I was only a beginner. Pretty sure the Vario Power Grip had much to do with it also. Someone had told me for my sz 10 boot that the Revolver was a tad bit too wide for me, and could hurt my turning, but I never had any problems with that. This was my first Never Summer board and I really enjoyed it! Many more Never Summer boards to come in the future, thats for sure..besides, who doesn't LOVE the glowing base! :thumbsup:


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's my contribution. Proto CT ready to go for a swim at the US Olympic Jumping Center in Lake Placid.


----------



## deeBWP (Oct 1, 2012)

*me and my ns proto ct*

First day with my Proto at Cypress Mountain in Vancouver last winter


----------



## snurfers2 (Sep 13, 2012)

*The Wait*

Some sweeeet pix of sweeeet boards in this thread. Right on!!

VMAN!

Never Summer's Rocker/Camber is Thee Best because it brings the board alive. The response, the pop, the quick-turn, the "almost-died-there" recovery, the stability at high speeds. It's all awesome, and it's brought me to a whole new level of riding.

That said, I took a run on a buddy's non-RC last year and nearly hit a tree for lack of board response. I'm hooked on R/C and can't go back, for safety reasons if nothing else. 


This pic is me and my first NS Premier. Keep up the great work, NS!

*"The Wait"*










Peace,
-s2


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

I love to spoon my Proto










And another










and another


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of mine and my girlfriend's Never Summer love. I have a legacy and she an infinity. We swear by the rocker camber as it offers playful forgiveness for when you want to clown around and the precise carving capability when you want to blast down the mountain like a raped ape. We've both ridden many different brands of boards and nothing beats a Never Summer. Everytime I strap in I feel like I'm skipping up the sunbeams to Jesus.


----------



## mecca11 (Feb 5, 2012)

You know the moment. 

Right before you turn and begin your run down the hill. Where you take that deep breath and admire everything around you. 

Where you know that anything could happen on this run. You arent worried though. This is riding. This is the best. You wouldnt trade it for anything in the world.

161 SL, Whistler, April 2012. You could ride this thing down a pile of rocks and still not damage the damn thing. Rocker/Camber for throwing out sick carves at speed and popping out of turns like woah.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

biocmp said:


> I love to spoon my Proto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy setup, and I'm talking about the board and not you!!!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

hhaidar said:


> Here's my contribution. Proto CT ready to go for a swim at the US Olympic Jumping Center in Lake Placid.


That would be so fun! Are those the new Now bindings?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

bozekid said:


> Here are a couple pictures of mine and my girlfriend's Never Summer love. I have a legacy and she an infinity. We swear by the rocker camber as it offers playful forgiveness for when you want to clown around and the precise carving capability when you want to blast down the mountain like a raped ape. We've both ridden many different brands of boards and nothing beats a Never Summer. Everytime I strap in I feel like I'm skipping up the sunbeams to Jesus.



What a cool picture! I love that cloud veil. Thanks for contributing and your support!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

sil_23 said:


> Love my SL since it's pretty playful when cruising around and steady & solid when bombing down the mountain. Can't wait for the season to start!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had some fun off the mountain too :



*
Congrats sil_23 on your series of photos! We have selected you as our winner of the LTD BC Black Proto CT. You were selected because you had our panel of judges laughing their asses off! It's great to see such a bond between you and your board. You and your spouse (SL) are the proud owners of this limited edition carbonium twin. Keep your eyes out for a PM from us to get some details on what size you would like!

We can't thank everyone enough for contributing and their support of Never Summer! All of you have us "stoked" for the new season, which is just around the corner. Rumor has it, Loveland will be opening soon (fingers crossed)!
*


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> sexy setup, and I'm talking about the board and not you!!!


Ha ha, thanks. I thought it was sexy as well.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

bozekid said:


> Here are a couple pictures of mine and my girlfriend's Never Summer love. I have a legacy and she an infinity. We swear by the rocker camber as it offers playful forgiveness for when you want to clown around and the precise carving capability when you want to blast down the mountain like a raped ape. We've both ridden many different brands of boards and nothing beats a Never Summer. Everytime I strap in I feel like I'm skipping up the sunbeams to Jesus.


The snow looks awesome too! Where was this picture taken? We want to go shred there!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

RaID said:


> Getting ready to drop in in the Hakuba, Japan backcountry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish there were mountains in Colorado with some foot hot tub action!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

He deserved to win this board, no doubt.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Flawless victory.


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations sil_23!! I think you deserved the giveaway with the awesome pics you submitted...my girlfriend called it last night. I hope you enjoy the new stick.

bozekid


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

Vman said:


> The snow looks awesome too! Where was this picture taken? We want to go shred there!


Hey Vman, the pic was taken at Big Sky, MT last season. I live in Bozeman and have a season pass there and love it. If you've never been it's worth the trip.

bozekid


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

VMAN, those are union atlas. I rode them all last seas & they pair nicely w/proto. I have NOW's...also pair very nice but I didn't know what 2 days in the pool would do to straps so I held off!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sil_23's pics had me dying. That was awesome. Well played sir and grats! You're gonna love the proto. The wifey might get jealous.


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and thank you very much to Vince and the rest of the Never Summer crew!!!! I have loved my SL and can't wait to ride the Proto CT. As soon as the snow hits, I'll put up some pics of it in action. Again, thanks and hopefully this winter brings more snow than the last season. I also hope everyone is as pumped as I am for riding to start. Everyone stay safe and have an awesome season!!!!.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats sil_23! Ride it hard! Great pics from all people.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

missed the boat on this one, but hey, i love my NS Evo so ill share some pics anyway:


----------



## loonies (Dec 2, 2011)

I missed the boat too...love my SL tho


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks raid & snowolf, i've always thought anything to do with pooping would be funny


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

East§ide said:


> missed the boat on this one, but hey, i love my NS Evo so ill share some pics anyway:


Hey Eastside,

Nice pics and thanks for posting them. Your Evo looks siiiiicck with those Union Force's!

We really appreciate the support. Hope you have a kick ass season.
V


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

loonies said:


> I missed the boat too...love my SL tho


Hey loonies,

Thanks for posting anyway and glad to hear you love your SL.

Vail is an amazing place, one of my favorites.

Go Cutler/Marshall. Not the most popular guys around here, but I like to watch em.

Have a great season. Bring it on. We're getting some pretty good early snow. If you come to CO again hit me up and I'll show you our factory.

V


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

@hinterglemm, austria with my revolver


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

So I am finally in possession of the Proto CT, here she is! 


















My SL on the other hand wasn't so welcoming










But in the end, everyone got along!










Big gigantic thanks to Vince and Never Summer! :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

The more I see that black proto the more I love it. Mine arrived to my home address yesterday in Ireland, problem is I couldnt be further away from it here in NZ and our season has just ended! Flying home in Feb to pick it up and straight to France then another season in NZ.. fuckkk I can't wait!


----------

